# 65 gallon build



## ApXWingman

hey everyone

So I am starting a new build, I got a killer deal on a 65 gallon tank ($65 with light and stand). I have been looking for something like this to put my red tail shark into. My plan is to make a freshwater tank that is heavily planted with some places to hide as well. I currently have in a smaller tank the shark, 3 tetras, and 2 mollys.

I am somewhat experienced as I have kept frogs for a couple years, and have been running my other aquarium for about 1 year now. This tank will be placed in my living room so everything must be as quiet as possible. This will be a work in progress as I will also be picking up equipment slowly, however this week I plan on getting substrate and a filter (debating between in tank filter or a cannister filter).

So far I have some decorations (driftwood for moss to grow onto) and a fake tree decoration (wifey picked it out to add into the tank). Here is a picture of it, currently without water.


----------



## df001

For a lack of noise - spend the money, get a cannister - i'm a big fan of the eheim classics (2213/5/7) they last for-ever, are idiot proof (I run them
i have 2x 2217 on my 65 (36x18x24tall) but for filtration its so overkill its not funny. you'd likely be fine with a single one.

Check the forum, you'll likely find one used for sale at a decent price. the upgraded spraybar/intakes are worth getting.

if you have any questions feel free to pm


----------



## ApXWingman

df001 said:


> For a lack of noise - spend the money, get a cannister - i'm a big fan of the eheim classics (2213/5/7) they last for-ever, are idiot proof (I run them
> i have 2x 2217 on my 65 (36x18x24tall) but for filtration its so overkill its not funny. you'd likely be fine with a single one.
> 
> Check the forum, you'll likely find one used for sale at a decent price. the upgraded spraybar/intakes are worth getting.
> 
> if you have any questions feel free to pm


thanks. I see a lot of really good reviews and it is not a bad price, even brand new. Should be picking up a filter and substrate in the next week so I can get some water in this thing. Still looking for a nice big stand for it (decorative stand) as the wifey does not like the steel cage look in the living room. Looking for something cheap and looks decent if anyone has anything out there.


----------



## ApXWingman

been a long time since I updated this.....I got a stand, got it all setup and have been running it for quite some time. Currently I have:

6 Assassin Snails
6 Ghost Shrimp
2 Clown Loaches
3 Algae eaters
2 Red Tail Sharks
20 or so Mollies

I lost count on the mollies, as I have some that are breeding and they swim all over the place. Here is a pic. I will try and get some better ones later.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looking great! Love the aquascape!


----------



## ApXWingman

thanks! I have moved some plants around and have been cutting the pennywort and replanting the pieces so I can get a lot of plant life going. I also have flame moss trying to grow on the logs


----------



## tranceaddict

Cool layout. It's going to look nice once the penny and swords grow out. 
Those clown loaches are going to destroy them shrimp and snails. In nature that's what they hunt for, hence their whiskers.


----------



## ApXWingman

tranceaddict said:


> Cool layout. It's going to look nice once the penny and swords grow out.
> Those clown loaches are going to destroy them shrimp and snails. In nature that's what they hunt for, hence their whiskers.


I want them to get rid of the snails. I was trying not to let them get into this tank, but they must have piggybacked with something, but they have been leaving the shrimp alone. Probably has to due with there are alot of snails to eat 

I have taken a couple videos, I am going to upload them to youtube and post them here shortly


----------



## ApXWingman

Here is a link to one of my videos.


----------



## tranceaddict

Tank looks good. But looks like the clown loach needs to be fattened up. Lil skinny. Maybe some pellet food he can eat off the ground?


----------



## jimmyjam

looks good so far. great job


----------



## ApXWingman

yea I switched the food and got some pellets and he is gaining weight 

I also got a couple clippings of frog bit from someone at work and tossed that it, It is starting to do well

Pics to come


----------

